# Buying/Shipping from Europe: Any advice?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

So I've found a nice vintage Corsa Extra w/9spd alloy Campy in my size and price range, but it's currently living in Antwerp. 

Seller says he can ship for 150euro.....is this in line with what I should expect for shipping costs? I know shipping a complete bike domestically is about $75, so shipping across the pond is going to be more, but didn't expect it to be 3x more. I'm in Boston, so the distance is literally coast to coast and not all the way across the US as well.

He's open to alternative methods/carriers if anyone has any advice for a somewhat cheaper alternative. 

Advice and/or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Bueller.....Bueller......

Wow....nothin' but crickets huh? No-one has shipped internationally recently?


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

I paid a similar amount for having two frames shipped from South Africa to Phoenix via Air France. This method required me to pick up the frames at a local shipping company after clearing customs. Customs was a breeze and they actually helped me find my local shipper since Air France doesn't fly to PHX.

Good luck! Eric


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried shipping my own bike to Europe, and was quote north of $300 US--- so I am a bit skeptical why this is so low.

I ran into a bizarre catch 22. The bike was considered "oversized"--- which meant it could only be sent by air. No slow boat cheap shipping was available. And by weight, a bike is very light, but adding up length, width and girth it becomes astronomically expensive. I ended up flying with it. Fed Ex and UPS (and DHL) were no better.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

I've bought frames from Germany and shipped via Deutsche Post for about 60-70 euro. That's frame and fork only. How is he shipping? You might look into a different shipper.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

€150 sounds about right, I know a lot of carriers do their costing volumetrically now. So, sometimes when you get to the post office it works out cheaper because they actually weight the box as opposed to just using the dimensions to calculate cost. I had all manner of different quotes from Royal mail the last time I shipped a frame, until I took it in to get it weighed. Actual cost ended up being in the middle of the cheapest and most expensive quotes.


----------

